# blackstrap molasses



## bud96

Hi Everyone,
 
I am translating some foods that are rich in iron, and one of the foods is "blackstrap molasses" but I haven't been able to find a Spanish equivalent for it. I know what they are (and if anyone needs to find out what they are here is a thread: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molasses), but am having a hard time finding the Spanish equivalent for it.
 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OTELO

Parece melaza,
¿más opiniones?


----------



## bud96

Yo sé que molasses = melaza, ¿pero qué es "blackstrap molasses"?


----------



## bud96

Dado al silencio que he recibido, voy a suponer que no hay un equivalente para “blackstrap molasses” en el español.
 
Gracias,
 
bud96


----------



## Aristoteles

I found this:
*Molasses* is a by-product of the manufacture of sugar from sugar cane. There are three kinds. Light molasses is the residue from the first extraction of sugar and is the sweetest. Medium molasses is from the second extraction and is darker and less sweet. Blackstrap molasses is the final residue and is very dark and only slightly sweet with a distinctive flavor. Blackstrap molasses is a very good source of calcium and iron. “Unsulphured molasses” indicates that no sulphur was used in the extraction process.

I suppose you can say "melaza final" that is what I found in this link in spanish:
http://www.fao.org/ag/aga/agap/frg/afris/es/Data/554.HTM

I hope this will be a help for you.


----------



## Eva Maria

bud,

Aristoteles is right! (The present one, I mean).

"La *melaza residual* o *melaza final* es el subproducto de la industria azucarera...".


----------



## e.ma

¿Y "el orujo de melaza"?


----------



## Nanni69

Un último favor, en esta pregunta, están respondiendo que existen tres tipos de melaza:

Light Molasses
Dark Molasses 
Blackstrap Molasses

En esta última, no sé cómo puedo decir *blackstrap* en español. ¡Gracias mil por su invaluable ayuda!


----------



## Dlyons

Melaza residual (se ve blackstrap melaza también).


----------



## Nanni69

*¡*Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Rodal

*T*ambién puede ser denominada "melaza negra".


----------

